# New Store- First Look



## JBroida

Ok guy... today was our move-in date... now we just have to get all of the stuff moved in and set up... no problem, right?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Looks like a nice space Jon, looking forward to seeing what you got planned for it!!


----------



## mc2442

I guess I am going to have to figure out where you are located once you get up and running. I am in Newport Beach, but don't go around LA much.

I wish you and your store the best of luck.


----------



## El Pescador

Looks good...what are you selling again?

Pesky


----------



## JBroida

generally i sell myself, but sometimes i sell knives and stones 

For what its worth, we will be located near venice beach


----------



## stereo.pete

J-Bro,

Congratulations again!


----------



## mc2442

Joy, that is a long drive on the 405 :-(

Still, one of these weekends will definitely make the trek up to see the shop.


----------



## JBroida

well, we're not quite open yet, so you've got some time... i promise i'll try to make the shop cool enough that the trip is worthwhile


----------



## kalaeb

Awesome! Where are you putting the big stone wheel for sharpening? I wish you the best, I will definately make it out before the end of the year.


----------



## JBroida

no sharpening wheel... yet


----------



## CalleNAK

Well I live about an hour away so I imagine I'll have to drop by once you're up and running and pick something up. Been thinking about grabbing a new chinese cleaver. 

Are you going to sell used knives too or just new?


----------



## JBroida

i've only been selling new up to this point, but honestly, i've never really thought much about it... that might be an interesting concept


----------



## Dave Martell

I love the space Jon, keep us posted with pictures and updates, I'm soooooo jealous.


----------



## Salty dog

I'm jealous. In my old age I was thinking about doing a small brick and mortar shop. But mine would be some old guy sitting behind the sharpening stones with knives piled up here and there, a layer of dust covering everything. I'd be pontificating about the young turks and the good ole days.


----------



## rockbox

I think its time to start planning the WCG. I wonder if the kids what to go to Disneyland.


----------



## Line cooked

Best of Luck!!


----------



## SpikeC

Looks like a great view out the front! Best of luck to you!


----------



## watercrawl

Nice looking place Jon! Best of luck with the expansion into brick & mortar.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Outstanding. Now you may be able to move around the house again huh


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Congratulations, Jon! May you and Sara fill it with success.

Rick


----------



## echerub

Looks like it's a great spot already  Remember, it's not small - it has high cool stuff density


----------



## steeley

There parking up front .
nice place have to make a drive up :beer:


----------



## JBroida

We've got a couple of parking spaces and there is a lot of street parking


----------



## Jim

Whats the plans for the decor/layout?


----------



## EdipisReks

that's a great looking space, Jon!


----------



## El Pescador

What's the address?


----------



## JBroida

haha... not yet. I'll give you guys the address when its all set up.

Hey its 10:30pm right now and i just got the internet up and running :rofl2:

Now to get to those e-mails i've been avoiding all day :sofa:


----------



## 99Limited

Via Google street view, I think I found your new store. Can I guess or do you want to still keep it a mistery?


----------



## 99Limited

99Limited said:


> Via Google street view, I think I found your new store. Can I guess or do you want to still keep it a mistery?



I've got problems this morning. I meant to say "keep it a mystery"


----------



## Citizen Snips

congrats jon and sara!!!

best of luck to you guys. that looks like a great store with a lot of potential to make it your own.


----------



## JBroida

99Limited said:


> Via Google street view, I think I found your new store. Can I guess or do you want to still keep it a mistery?


 
you guys are stalkers 

I'm ok with people knowing where we are, but we just cant have people stop by yet... sorry guys...soon


----------



## JBroida

Starting to make some progress... furniture starting to arrive


----------



## tk59

Sweet. I'll have to start thinking of good excuses... +1 to the WCG. Good luck, Jon!


----------



## chuck239

Wait, what do you mean we can't just stop by?!? Maybe you shouldn't have put your store about 5 blocks from a serious knife nut!!!! I'm excited to hear when this opens and have a day off when your ready... Good luck

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

chuck239 said:


> Wait, what do you mean we can't just stop by?!? Maybe you shouldn't have put your store about 5 blocks from a serious knife nut!!!! I'm excited to hear when this opens and have a day off when your ready... Good luck
> 
> -Chuck


 
Shooting for a July 1st opening...


----------



## chuck239

Sounds great! If you need any help let me know and I will do my best do to whatever I can. (I live near by and should have some days off coming up) Also, go to bed so you can set the store up! haha

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

I'm still at the store... getting things set up


----------



## JBroida

Just mounted our MAG-BLOKs in our display cases... here's a picture of one (still needs the glass shelves put in though)... making progress


----------



## kalaeb

Dang, that looks awesome! I wish I had the room for something like that in my kitchen.


----------



## apicius9

Climatized walk-in knife storage, that's a clear sign that may have too many knives and should talk to one of my colleagues 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb

Stefan, I can clearly see your avitar, maybe we can get a discount if both of us by one? Don't you have rust issues with your carbon blades there in Hawaii?


----------



## Rottman

Stefan just loves rust, it's no issue....


----------



## tk59

chuck239 said:


> Sounds great! If you need any help let me know and I will do my best do to whatever I can. (I live near by and should have some days off coming up) Also, go to bed so you can set the store up! haha -Chuck


Maybe you can supply room and board and walk all your knutty-guests to the shop for Jon to work over...


----------



## jwpark

Wow Jon. Looks great. Congrats on the B&M.

What part of LA is it in? Can't wait to check it out.

Jay


----------



## Line cooked

Very cool looking cabinet. I might have to steal that idea for my palce in a down sized version ...Now all I need are some knives worth displaying


----------



## JBroida

jwpark said:


> Wow Jon. Looks great. Congrats on the B&M.
> 
> What part of LA is it in? Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Jay



near venice beach


----------



## JBroida

Just got our sign painted today... check it out:





A big thanks to Sean Enders at www.endersart.com for his awesome job on such short notice


----------



## kalaeb

SWEET!


----------



## heirkb

Nice! Is the store going to have a similar theme/design to the website?


----------



## JBroida

i'll try to get more pictures up as we start to get things together... hopefully that will give you a sense for what things will be like in the store


----------



## Dave Martell

He made it look like an actual stamp (just bigger) - I love it!


----------



## Jim

Looks great Jon.


----------



## JBroida

A few more pictures of todays progress:
Sara and her parents in front of our new store sign:





An empty display case (but not for long) and a table with some pottery on it (all made by Sara's parents who are artists in Japan):





Our table, which we are filling with knife making scraps from Japanese makers (it has some scraps from Doi-san in it right now as well as some from the awesome guy who makes the paper knives we carry):





Our soon-to-be sharpening station... a little nicer than what i've been working on lately  :


----------



## Kyle

The store is looking great, keep the updates coming!


----------



## mhlee

Looking awesome Jon!

Glad to see that you're loading up on caffeine and Japanese food (from Mitsuwa no less) to keep you going! :jumping3:


----------



## JBroida

gotta do what you gotta do... and people wonder why i am still responding to e-mails at 3-4am


----------



## El Pescador

Good to know you're there that late...never know when I might get the urge to drive up to hang out!
Pesky


----------



## steeley

Looking good Jon and Sara . well on the way:thumbsup:


----------



## tk59

+1. I can't wait to check out your new digs. Beginning of July, you say? Looks like it's gonna be close!


----------



## tweyland

Congratulations, Jon & Sara!! I wish you continued success and hope that the store will become the nexus of many knifenuts, for Venice, Greater LA, California and beyond.

~Tad


----------



## chuck239

The store is looking great Jon! I'm gonna have to take a look on my way to the dog park tomorrow! (day off on a thursday, I'm kinda surprised myself) I'm excited and terrified for July to come.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

Track Lighting... CHECK






Some other pictures of the progress:


----------



## tgraypots

Wow, big step, huh? I'm looking forward to seeing images from a well-stocked storefront. Your in-laws pieces look pretty sweet. Love the teapots, yunomi and slab plates in that one pic. I'm sure your new shop will reflect your's and your wife's love for handmade objects used in the rituals of preparing, serving and consumption of good food with family and friends, old and new.


----------



## mano

JBroida said:


> gotta do what you gotta do...


 
My best friend from high school reminds me that for the past 40 years that's been one of my slogans. :thumbsup2:

And cute in-laws!


----------



## eto

Looking really nice . Love the Mag Block and display case. Are you going to install a large water stone wheel to use for sharpening? That would be awesome!


----------



## JBroida

when i can, i will


----------



## JohnnyChance

Awesome pottery display and the art looks great too. Are those your photographs that you had transferred to canvas?

Oh, and if you like french press you should try a Chemex coffee brewer.


----------



## Jim

Looks great Jon, looking forward to updates!


----------



## tk59

Right. Like updating your location by a few miles.


----------



## crizq0

I love those canvas photos! Nice touch. Lets people see what goes on in making these knives.

Did you hire anyone to help you design your store or did you do it all your self. Looks fantastic so far!

Good luck!


----------



## JBroida

1501 Main St.,
Venice, CA 90291
310-399-0300

Is that enough of an update for you guys 

We are planning to open on July 1st and so far its looking like we will be able to do so. For what its worth, EVERYTHING was designed and done by us. The canvas photos are prints from out trip to Japan last year.

Anyways, some more work done today... check out the progress:


----------



## mattrud

YES!!!!
Way to go jon.


----------



## SpikeC

Wicked, wicked cool! Really nice!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Jon, that looks fantastic! You and Sara, from what I see, Have out done yourselfs! Congrats!


----------



## rockbox

I really need an excuse to come to Cali.


----------



## unkajonet

Can't wait! This is so awesome!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Once things calm down, you should sell prints. Some of those canvases look really awesome, and artistic enough to be appreciated by people who don't give rats ass about cutlery. 

Are you going to frame or hang any tenugui to display them/decorate the place?


----------



## 99Limited

Jon and Sara, this looks like you're going to have a very classy shop. I know you'll do well.


----------



## EdipisReks

everything looks great, Jon!


----------



## mc2442

Looking great, some impressive knife displays!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow the store looks great Jon - simply fantastic! I too love everything you've done, I especially love the photos.


----------



## apicius9

This looks really great. So often I look at places here, small stores or restaurants, where the people who run it don't invest a penny in making it look attractive or inviting - or even clean - and I always wonder how they survive. Maybe they don't and blame it on the economy. Anyway, it's obvious that you put a lot of passion into this store, and I am sure people will appreciate that. Just make sure you have a first aid kit for the people who try how sharp your knives are  

Stefan


----------



## JBroida

JohnnyChance said:


> Once things calm down, you should sell prints. Some of those canvases look really awesome, and artistic enough to be appreciated by people who don't give rats ass about cutlery.
> 
> Are you going to frame or hang any tenugui to display them/decorate the place?


 
I guess we could do that, but i dont have immediate plans to do so. We may also put up some tenugui or other things as we get closer to opening... we're just chipping away at things day by day


----------



## UglyJoe

The store looks great, Jon! Hopefully I get an interview somewhere in the area so I can drop by. My wife says no to any job in Cali, but I'll interview there as many times as I can! Lot's of restaurants out there I'm dying to try.


----------



## JBroida

why no cali? good weather out here


----------



## mainaman

John,
this is really impressive great job.


----------



## steeley

Jon doing any PR for the store locally .


----------



## bieniek

phuck me!! 
Jon are you planning on opening a shop in Europe? 
Those paintings/canvasses are looking sweet!


----------



## JBroida

steeley said:


> Jon doing any PR for the store locally .


 
Yeah... i have been hesitant to talk to my chef friends because i didnt want to go to work and bug them... i always hated when people came to bug me when i was cooking. So now that we have a place that they can come to on their own schedule, i am telling them all about it. I still know a lot of people in the restaurant world out here.



bieniek said:


> phuck me!!
> Jon are you planning on opening a shop in Europe?
> Those paintings/canvasses are looking sweet!


 
Haha... i wish. I wouldnt mind spending some time back in Europe again, but i dont think i will be able to for a little while.

The canvas prints are just prints from pictures i took while in Japan... we had them printed on wrap-around canvas cause they look cool. Sara and I did the same thing for some of our wedding photos at home, so thats where we got the idea.


----------



## tk59

So what time should I show up Friday?


----------



## JBroida

11am I guess


----------



## mattrud

Can I sleep in your store when I come out west?


----------



## JBroida

mattrud said:


> Can I sleep in your store when I come out west?


 
haha... do I need an aerobed?


----------



## steeley

I am bringing my sleeping bag it will be like lining up for a new star wars movie the crowds will be huge .:running::woot:


----------



## JBroida

haha... it will be a very small opening right now... nothing big planned for now... just want to get rolling and see how things go and what kind of adjustments need to be made


----------



## steeley

soft opening is always good let you catch your breath .
I do bet that your first week sales will be a surprise .ullhair::excited:


----------



## JBroida

Here are a couple more pictures for you guys...

This one is some of the stones that came in recently... the Gesshin 4000 are in the white boxes







This one shows another display case/table in our shop:







For those of you who are interested, we are opening this coming Friday- July 1st at 11am

We will be open Monday-Friday 11am-6pm and Saturday 12pm-5pm

Our store address is:
1501 Main St. #105
Venice, CA 90291

And you can reach us by phone during business hours at 310-399-0300

So, who's coming out this weekend  ?


----------

